# FullHouseFarm Kidding thread- Pics of our last babies of the year!



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 3, 2015)

So, our first doe, Ruby, is due around January 16. She is a Lamancha, second fresher. I'm guessing probably twins, or maybe triplets.

Second goat is Nim a FF Lamancha/Saanen grade. We didn't think she settled but bio tracking says she is. She is probably due around Jan 19. There is a chance she could have been bred again a few weeks or more after that by our Nigerian in which case I could only say she would have them before April. I'm guessing a single.

Prissy is a FF grade Lamancha and is due around Feb 10. I'm guessing 1-2 babies.

Orchid is our 2ndfreshner Nigerian and bred to our ND buck. She is either due around Jan 22 or Feb 18. She is the same size now as she was last year when she had twin bucklings- so hopefully January! I'm guessing two, or three if she holds out until Feb. Really hoping for a doeling from her.

Last, FF Nigerian Queen is due March 19. We got her bred from another farm.

Oh, we also have two pet unregistered Nigerians who could be due the end of May. Waiting to see if they come back into heat. They were/are overweight so not sure they will settle- but they are already looking better and are healthy otherwise- just on our diet and excersise plan now that we have them.


Last year was our first kidding season and we had two sets of healthy twin boys- so some girls would be nice.


We will be breeding our 2nd   freshner herd Queen Trixie (still in milk from April), yearling Nigerian Aravis, and yearling Lamancha Magn in April for early fall kids .


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 3, 2015)

Following! Cant wait to see your babies


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm following too!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 3, 2015)

Love kidding threads... Especially LAMANCHAS! 


Aw... who am I kidding... I love them all!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 3, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## Mantis71 (Jan 8, 2015)

Watching and waiting!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 10, 2015)

Doe code in full force here. 

Orchid (who we have three dates for) is so loose. Her first possible date was Jan 5- we thought she might have them, but no. Next date is 21st. I don't see how she can make it to date #3 in Feb. 

Ruby is at day 145 and nothing exciting. Really nice udder. Daughter clipped her today and other than being really wide she looks awesome. 

Nim has a little udder fluff. 

And that's it! We're hoping for babies Monday or Tuesday morning from Ruby.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Sweetened (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## luvmypets (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Mantis71 (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## SA Farm (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 12, 2015)

Its been rainy and yucky (for Florida)  all day. Just the kind of day for doe code. However, nothing new. Tomorrow evening we go for our health certificate. Last year our other doe went into labor (day151) on our way home. But she's our trouble goat. A repeat would be ironic.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 12, 2015)

Rainy and yucky here to
Learned my new barn needs gutters and downspouts
Remind me Orchid is bred to Lord Drinian?


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 12, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> Rainy and yucky here to
> Learned my new barn needs gutters and downspouts
> Remind me Orchid is bred to Lord Drinian?


 
Yes, she is. She will be 145 from date #2 on the 19/20 according to my records.

If Nim (our grade LM) doesn't kid by the end of January then those will be his too. But, we saw her bred multiple times with the Lamancha buck and she didn't come back into heat and was only in contact with him when I was around and assumed she was bred. Anyway. Im happy she's not open as a 2 yr old!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 14, 2015)

Well,it's day 149 for Ruby and nothing. I mean, she's fat, acts like I'm starving her, and grouchy. Has been for the last two weeks. I really wanted her to have them before tomorrow. 

Orchid, who isn't supposed to be due until 20-25th is really loose. I can touch my fingers together under her tail. I felt a baby this morning when she was eating.

Nim is getting more belly- a little.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 15, 2015)

Ruby's udder doubled in size this evening. I'm up cleaning the house for our house sitters anyway (hey, I have four kids and a farm- 11-2am is about the only time left!) so I've been checking every two hours. So far she's just restless.

She'll probably kid right after I go to sleep. I'll be up at 6:30 to see unless something progresses in which case I'll probably not be sleeping much. At least its not raining and around 65'


Fullhousefarm said:


> Well,it's day 149 for Ruby and nothing. I mean, she's fat, acts like I'm starving her, and grouchy. Has been for the last two weeks. I really wanted her to have them before tomorrow.
> 
> Orchid, who isn't supposed to be due until 20-25th is really loose. I can touch my fingers together under her tail. I felt a baby this morning when she was eating.
> 
> Nim is getting more belly- a little.


Eta: I posted this at 2am, but it just showed up


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 15, 2015)

No babies yet. I don't see how she can make it to tomorrow though. She's not having noticeable contractions and we got one string of goo this morning and that's it. She's still happy, eating, waddling around with huge udder.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Sweetened (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 15, 2015)

Ruby gave us two healthy flashy.... Bucklings! Pics later.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 15, 2015)

waiting on pics!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 15, 2015)

Following for pics! Love seeing babies, but FLASHY babies are the best


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 15, 2015)

Congrats on happy healthy boys!


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 15, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 15, 2015)

@Fullhousefarm  we Lamancha people are not gifted with patience when it comes to Lamancha pics.  That is because we use it all up on keeping our Lamanchas. 

Where is the temper tantrum emoticon when you need it?


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 15, 2015)

waiting, patiently waiting...


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 15, 2015)

goatgurl said:


> waiting, patiently waiting...


patiently? You feeling ok ?


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 15, 2015)

bhaaa, i can be patient,  sometimes..  ok, ok i'll admit it.  I WANT PICTURES!!!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow
Y'all are impatient it's only been 2 hours 

Congrats on the kids
I will wait patiently


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 15, 2015)

Hate to tell you, but pics will be tomorrow. As a small concession I will also post the video my mom took of the second one being born. I just have to get her to send it to me and she's asleep. So pics and video tomorrow.

In other news- Nim looks like she lost her mucus plug. Soft ligs and a small yellow string. I don't think anything will happen tonight, though. 19th is 150 days , so it's possible. 

Orchid is still holding strong and the other two aren't due until Feb and March.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 15, 2015)

well... ok  then!  
Hope Nim lets you get some sleep tonight!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 16, 2015)

Here are a few.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 16, 2015)

Very cute!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 16, 2015)

Gorgeous!
I am a bit jealous! Love the Lamancha, danglies are even ok as long as it is a Lamancha! 
Love his face and markings. I have so many Chamoisee... I need_ other_ coloring!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 16, 2015)

I


Southern by choice said:


> Gorgeous!
> I am a bit jealous! Love the Lamancha, danglies are even ok as long as it is a Lamancha!
> Love his face and markings. I have so many Chamoisee... I need_ other_ coloring!



Come get one- Ill make you a deal!

Nothing else exciting. Well, Orchid one first place in her class as a dry and very pregnant doe. Not bad!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 16, 2015)

CUUUUUUUUUUTE!  I absolutely love the sweater <3


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 16, 2015)

I think lamancha kids are adorable.  Adult lamancha's without elf ears weird me out, but those are some of the cutest kids!  Love the markings on the white!  Something about tri-colour goats.

Congratulations on these gorgeous babes.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 16, 2015)

Sweetened said:


> I think lamancha kids are adorable.  Adult lamancha's without elf ears weird me out, but those are some of the cutest kids!  Love the markings on the white!  Something about tri-colour goats.
> 
> Congratulations on these gorgeous babes.



You don't like gopher ears? 
I like the elf ears too, especially on the mini's I think they are so cute.


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 16, 2015)

Yeah, gopher ears. I feel like something just... missing! Like amputated. Its the only reason i dont own a lamancha, i was told breeding FOR elf ears was difficult, nigh impossible.  I love that look.


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 16, 2015)

@Fullhousefarm thank you for the pictures.  what a doll baby.  congrats.      @Sweetened if you breed one of your does to a lamancha buck you'll get those elf ears.


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 16, 2015)

Hmm. I dont currently have access to a mancha buck... but something to consider for sure! Thanks!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 17, 2015)

Our Nim has elf ears, so maybe her babies will too. She's 50% Lamancha with Saanen and a little Nubian. Her babies as well as Prissys could have waddles too.

Nim and Orchid are holding tight. Orchid is looking mighty uncomfy, though.


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 17, 2015)

Beauty colours!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jan 17, 2015)

Congrats on the little ones! Soooooooooo adorable.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 17, 2015)

Better picture of #1.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 19, 2015)

While we wait for Nim (today is 150 if she was bred by Lamancha) and Orchid, who I'm guessing will go Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 19, 2015)

Awh, such lovely kids and a beautiful momma too!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 19, 2015)

Sooooooooooooooooo cuuuuuuuuuuuute!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 22, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/fullhousefarm/posts/681581685296649

Here is the video of the second baby being born. She made it look easy!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 23, 2015)

Wide load on day 148 (when she kidded last year.)


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 23, 2015)

Her patterning is so lovely.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 24, 2015)

So, guess who kidded tonight?

I'll preface this by saying that I went out to check on Orchid in the pouring rain at 1am this morning and... Nothing new. All day, huge, uncomfortable, loose, open just like the last 3 weeks.

We left for the store at 4:30, came back at 7. I told my daughter to go check on Orchid, then do chores. Next thing I know, I hear... "Mom! Nim has legs sticking out!" That goat was exactly the same this afternoon as she was all week. Lol. Day 154 too.

She also broke our record and kidded a big tricolor elf ear ... Doeling! After 6 boys, finally got our girl. She's as big as our 10 day old boys- maybe bigger. 

We're pulling baby and bottle feeding. I'm already complaining over the teeny tiny teets. Worse than our FF Nigee last year. I'm hoping they'll be better in the morning or we will be getting a milk machine sooner than planned.

Ill get better pics when it's light out- but here's one in the feed room.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 24, 2015)

Ahhhhhhhh!  So darn cute!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 24, 2015)

Cool


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 24, 2015)

Niiiiice! Congratulations!!!! You guys just need to announce your going to go into town for chores and errands, turn on the barn cam, and enjoy! Seems like your girls want to surprise you or have stage fright. Lol!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 25, 2015)

Bucking Adoeable Fainters said:


> Niiiiice! Congratulations!!!! You guys just need to announce your going to go into town for chores and errands, turn on the barn cam, and enjoy! Seems like your girls want to surprise you or have stage fright. Lol!



First I need the barn cam! Problem is, we don't have wifi to support it. If Orchid doesn't kid soon, though I might go crazy! We are supposed to be gone for 6 hours tomorrow/today and it's driving me crazy already.


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 25, 2015)

Yay!!! Beautiful! Grats


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 25, 2015)

Congrats!! and


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 26, 2015)

Baby pictures! 

Doeling is almost as big as the 11 day old twin bucklings. She plays outside with them during the day and has been sleeping in a bin in the house at night. This week we start separating the boys from their mom and night and she will move to cuddle them at night. 

Oh, and a picture of wide load Orchid herself- she's looked like this since Friday. Totally being her normal happy self. If she's not due until mid Feb it's got to be 3-4. This is day 151 from her second breeding date.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 26, 2015)

Love your mini manchas!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 26, 2015)

Southern, these are all American or Grade Lamanchas, though they are "mini" for now! Purebred Lamancha sire.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh... I thought these were your Minis'! Wow that's even better!
Looking back I can see the size better. LOL

So who are you keeping?


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 26, 2015)

OMG that doeling and her little sweater. That thing is so stinking cute!!!!!!!!! DO NOT sell her! Or i will add her to my herd


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 26, 2015)

We are keeping the doeling for sure and selling the boys. If Orchid has girls we will keep one. Probably will sell Prissys this year since we will keep Nims- but might wait a few months. Not sure on Queen's. Might depend if Orchid has a girl. All boys go. I already have someone that wants two Nigee boys as pets.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 26, 2015)

They are beautiful 
Come on Orchid !!!
Can't wait to see what Lord Drinian babies look like


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 26, 2015)

Those babes are amazing and that doe is beautiful. I love swiss markings on goats! Congratulations.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 28, 2015)

Well, I think Orchid is milking (haha) the system. I usually start giving the does dinner (not double rations, but a slight increase and split in two) two to three weeks before kidding. She's been getting dinner for a month and a half. Doe code taken to the next level!

She's at 154 days from her second date so I think she's not due until mid-Feb. That means she has to have at least three in there. She is huge! Way bigger than she was with her two big boys last year. But, thankfully she's really healthy, bouncing around still, trying to get to the milk stand first, pushing the Lamanchas around and not swollen or anything.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 28, 2015)

Wishing for an easy kidding and baby girls


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Fullhousefarm (Feb 2, 2015)

No new babies. Sorry! 

But, funny thing. Trixie, our stuck up snotty herd queen has been "babysitting" a lot. I thought it was just because she had injured her foot (it's better now) so the babies ended up left with her. Well, yesterday the kids saw Onyx (Ruby's boy) nursing on her. Come to find out in the last day or two the boys have been double dipping! They are nursing off both moms. Also explaines why I'm getting more milk from Trixie (who kidded 10 months ago) in the morning and less at night. (We separate babies at night once they are two weeks.) I think Trixie is just jealous and wants babies!

Little Secret (Nims baby) is doing well. Keeping up with the boys. Nim is finally reasonable to milk. She's not giving me as much as I'd like, but I think it's because I just couldn't  remove as much milk the first few days as I should have. I think it took me 40 minutes to get 4oz the day after she kidded. But, volume is increasing and I can milk her out in 15-20 minutes now. 

We have State fair starting Thursday. 

Prissy is due Sunday. Orchid not until the next weekend at the earliest.


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 2, 2015)

little rascals,  at least you know why Trixie has slowed in her milk production.  they are so cute!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Fullhousefarm (Feb 11, 2015)

We made it through the state fair with no babies- which is really what I prefer. Did one day milk test with all three girls in milk.

Prissy is on day 153. So if she takes after Nim tomorrow is the day! She has basically no udder, but is slightly
looser than she has been. I wouldn't complain about another single girl, though Prissy might have two.

Orchid is still going strong. The last time she was bred would put 148 days on Friday the 20th,but she was with the buck a week before which would make her due this Friday. We shall see. She still looks like I could just reach in and grab a baby at any moment.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Fullhousefarm (Feb 13, 2015)

It's 11 pm and Prissy is still standing next to the goat barn. It's cold for Florida and everyone else is snuggling- she should be too. She looks slightly puffy in the nether regions, but no udder, no fluid, nothin. Gr. If it wasn't cold I wouldn't worry and would sleep. 

On the plus side since they are my daughters goats I'm sending her out to check in an hour.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 13, 2015)

I like your last line!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Feb 17, 2015)

Well, no news.

Prissy is either bred to our Nigee (unlikely, but possible) or has some messed up hormones and gave us a false positive on her pregnancy test. I'll be looking at dates and seeing what I can figure out.

Today is 145 for Orchid's last date- so we should have babies this week. I just looked at the weather and saw that Wednesday to Friday we will have unseasonably cold weather- below freezing. Figures. Her udder is filling up nicely and she's still happy and bouncy even though she is as wide as she is tall. So excited!

We already have two Nigerian wethers sold to a great family. They run a k5-2nd grade program at a charter school and the goats will be at the school during the school year for the kids- and on the family farm for the summer.

Queen is due March 20.  She has a super cute little ff udder coming in. So, several chances for boys. After last year I hope that's not all we get! We also have the two unregistered does, Periwinkle and Daisy, probably due in May as a backup.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 17, 2015)

Good Luck!  We will be having cold weather with negative wind chills for the rest of this week before it sort of warms up on Sat.  Our doe at day 149- looks to be getting her udder.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 17, 2015)

We are having unseasonably cold weather too.  Wed night 5 degrees, Thursday high of 17 and Thursday night 0 degrees.  I don't ever remember it being 0 in NC.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 17, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> We are having unseasonably cold weather too.  Wed night 5 degrees, Thursday high of 17 and Thursday night 0 degrees.  I don't ever remember it being 0 in NC.



Are you sure that isn't unreasonably cold and not  unseasonably ?  It shouldn't be that cold no matter what the season.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 17, 2015)

babsbag said:


> Are you sure that isn't unreasonably cold and not  unseasonably ?  It shouldn't be that cold no matter what the season.


You're right


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Feb 17, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> You're right


It's all very unreasonable! Brrrrrrr.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 18, 2015)

LOL.  This morning my home weather station said it was -30C with -44C windchill (-40 is where C and F meet).


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 18, 2015)

Sweetened said:


> LOL.  This morning my home weather station said it was -30C with -44C windchill (-40 is where C and F meet).


Tomorrow night it will be -3 (-19C) windchill of -10(-23C) 
High of 17 (-8C) windchill 10(-12C)
We are in NC!  That is COLD  Snow today.
Sunday up to 60 with 90% rain! 
...Kidding will begin! again....

FHF- I empathize with you. 
Sweetened- you chose to live in Canada


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 18, 2015)

LOL!  The south is just falling apart right now in the cold!  See it on the news lately.

I must say, I rather this cold than the heat I experienced when I lived in Georgia and Florida.  We get life-leaching hot in the summer time here as well, but there's always a breeze, which helps a lot.  I am surprised at the difference in all our animals -- mine couldn't survive the south, nor yours here, and I marvel at that.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Feb 18, 2015)

The temp is dropping and her udder doubled in size between 9 am and 2pm while we were gone.

33' tonight and 27' tomorrow night. I was going to give the three 4ish week old Lamancha babies the pet heating pad, but if she has babies they will get it.

Supposed to be gone from 6-10 tonight so I'm going to make that call at 5:30. I don't feel great anyway, but babies might make me feel better!

Also, I hope to never be where I experience C and F meeting. Not for me! I'll take 95' with 95% humidity over that any day!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 18, 2015)

for you!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Feb 19, 2015)

We have triplet boys! I checked on Orchid while my daughter was out feeding in the barn where Orchid was in the barn with Aravis. She was eating. Close, but no fluid no major contractions. 

I was back inside less than 5 minutes and She called me. "Mom! I cleaned the first ones mouth off. I need more towels." 

That was quick!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 19, 2015)

Grats on gorgeous healthy babies! Sorry you ha e luck like mine lol


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 19, 2015)

Congrats on the babies.  Sorry you didn't get any girls


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Feb 19, 2015)

While we would love a girl from Orchid, we are thrilled with healthy mom and boys. We have two reserves at pets anyway- so it's not a bad deal. Maybe Queen will give us a girl in March.

Oh, all have waddles (from mom) and two have Daddy's blue eyes. I love waddles- especially on Nigees. 


OneFineAcre said:


> Congrats on the babies.  Sorry you didn't get any girls


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 19, 2015)

Fullhousefarm said:


> While we would love a girl from Orchid, we are thrilled with healthy mom and boys. We have two reserves at pets anyway- so it's not a bad deal. Maybe Queen will give us a girl in March.
> 
> Oh, all have waddles (from mom) and two have Daddy's blue eyes. I love waddles- especially on Nigees.



I forgot to ask about the blue eyes.  I bet the folks who reserved pets will like that.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Feb 19, 2015)

Just in case anyone needs some cuteness. 

On the last pic it's left to right: #3 Prince Rillian, #1 Prince Caspian, #2 Prince ??.


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## babsbag (Feb 19, 2015)

Love me some babies.

If you are sticking with the Narnia theme there is Prince Rabadash, Prince Cor, and Prince Corin. You could go with fairy tales and have prince Charming.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Feb 19, 2015)

Ah, yes. Rabadash. That might work. We discussed Cor/Corin (we have Aravis) but decided to save those. We will also reuse any for wethers since they will probably get changed and we might eventually run out. Our last pair were Pepiceep and reepicheep. I liked Tumness for #3, but the kids wanted princes.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 19, 2015)

How about Tirian? He's the king from The Last Battle and a descendant of Caspian X.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 20, 2015)

Congrats on the kids!

Looks like they have momma's flash!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Feb 20, 2015)

Fullhousefarm said:


> I liked Tumness for #3, but the kids wanted princes.


Last kidding season, we named a set of boy/girl ND twins Lucy and Tumnus.  They were my favorite names out of the 12 kids we had last year.    We're still trying to decide if we want to do a theme this year.  Last year's theme was 'whatever sounds good to us and whatever nieces and other visiting little folks want to name a baby.' 

DH wants to start with the letter "A" and go to the next letter of the alphabet each following year.  I guess that makes an easy way to keep track of who was born when, but I'm all about naming animals based on their personalities and I'm not sure if I can handle being that restricted...


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 20, 2015)

Themes are a lot of fun. We've done sports cars, country singers, favorite movie characters, Lord of the Rings, guns, and more. We did names starting with the first letter of the mother's name a few years, but that gets annoying because then you tend to have a bunch of animals running around with the same 1st initial. Our theme last year was the periodic table and we are continuing with it this year (and probably next year and the next). We are going in order. It's great because you know immediately what the baby's name is.....no brain power necessary.   We generally end up nicknaming them though. One of the most recent lamb's nickname is "Flower" because my sister had a brain fart and thought her name was "Geranium" instead of Ger*M*anium".


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Feb 20, 2015)

We decided to name all our Nigerians after Narnia characters or things. Of coarse Orchid will always be Orchid and our bred yearling is Dancing Queen, but we just call her Queen and that fits well. 

Ruby's kids are gems/stones (peridot and onyx). Trixie Pops kids all have "pop" somewhere (Pop gun and Popsickle). Nims baby we named Nim's Secret since it was our first- and only so far- doe and Nim barely looked pregnant.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Feb 22, 2015)

A few more since we have a month until our next babies.

Caspian's ears are so stinkin cute! 

Orchid is a great mommy. This morning I peeked into her stall and she was sleeping with all three of her boys in a line cuddled up against her tummy sleeping. She gives the
Dog (who loves and protects baby goats) and the cat (who, other than playfully batting at wiggly baby tails is nice too) the evil goat eye if they even look at her babies. But, she likes it when my kids "babysit."


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 22, 2015)

I have about another 2 weeks to wait on our ewe Mammy.... This is torture..


Im so jealous they are all adorable and beautiful and sooooo stinking cute


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 22, 2015)

The 2nd and
Particularly the 3rd look like their daddy


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Feb 22, 2015)

We call the second "mini drinni". He's wider everywhere than the other two for sure. If I was keeping a buckling it would be him- even though the color on the first is quite flashy.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Feb 26, 2015)

So, Prissy IS getting an udder. That's a relief. Of coarse she's wide, but she tends to be a bit wide anyway, so I wasn't relying on that. 

When she's due? It *has* to be before April 11. Sigh. I'm assuming they will be mini Manchas. Although I found a notation on my calandar that says I took her for aLamancha date in November. Sigh- I'll have to check my other notes because I think it was October. 

I hate not knowing- though I've had three people wanting mini Manchas this month- and I don't even breed for them on purpose. Lol.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Feb 26, 2015)

Can't wait to see what Prissy's been cooking up.   No doubt something fun to add to the bunch of beautiful kids you already have.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Mar 4, 2015)

So, we have Queen due in 2-3 weeks. Prissy due sometime before April first with possible Mini Manchas. Very slight chance of Lamanchas.

This year 5 bucks (twins and trips) and one doe (single.) last year 4 bucks (both twins.) Three different bucks. 

Queen is bred to an unrelated buck since we bought her bred. I'm guessing probably twins, maybe a single. What do you think she will have?

Prissy, I'm guessing 2. Any guesses? 

Our little grade Ober/Nubian is getting a little round too. I'm hoping it's just that she's an easy keeper. If not it had to be a fence breeding *or* a mistake when she was back at her owners (she's leased to us for the show season) for a week in November. She turned a year in Feb, but isn't really big.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Mar 17, 2015)

More babies!

We were expecting Queeny's babies Thrs/Fri. Monday hubby was off and we were all dressed ready to go to lunch for my 8 year olds birthday. I walked out by the barn with my purse on my shoulder and noticed Queeny in the goat barn. Weird. I walked in and there was a fresh wet baby on the ground! Saw another bubble so knew there was #2. When she pushed two teeny babies came out at the same time. Girl and boy breach. I knew they were too tiny. The doeling just wasn't ready. She couldn't breathe well enough and only made it 10 minutes. But, the buckling is doing amazingly well. He nurses, though we steady him to make sure he's nursing often enough. Last night he weighed 1 lb 4 oz after eating and had a good baby poop.

Big brother weighs 2 lb 12 oz.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 17, 2015)

Congrats on the babies and so sorry about the tiny girl not making it


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 17, 2015)

Hope your little guy hangs in there.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Mar 17, 2015)

So far so good. We let them out in the grass with mom for about an hour today. He's tiny, but other than needing a little help reaching mom he's a champ. He seems to be doing well eating every 3-4 hours and going 5-6 hours at night. Hopefully by Saturday I won't have to get up at 3am anymore.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 17, 2015)

Sorry about the little girl, good for the little boy, I'm amazed at how tiny he is compared to the other one!  Best thoughts for him!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Mar 17, 2015)

Here he is.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 17, 2015)

Fullhousefarm said:


> Here he is.


How's he doing?


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Mar 18, 2015)

I couldn't ask for better really.

He's tiny. Sounds like a squeaky toy. He nurses great if you put him in the general vicinity of the teet. He might be eating on his own, but we haven't seen him so we go out there at least 6 times a day to help him eat. He can barely reach- but has a great suck! I need to weigh him again, but he's pooping a lot so I'm pretty sure he's getting plenty in. By his weight he'd get 4 oz a day if he was bottle fed- that's hardly anything!

This shows how small he is.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 18, 2015)

Fullhousefarm said:


> I couldn't ask for better really.
> 
> He's tiny. Sounds like a squeaky toy. He nurses great if you put him in the general vicinity of the teet. He might be eating on his own, but we haven't seen him so we go out there at least 6 times a day to help him eat. He can barely reach- but has a great suck! I need to weigh him again, but he's pooping a lot so I'm pretty sure he's getting plenty in. By his weight he'd get 4 oz a day if he was bottle fed- that's hardly anything!
> 
> This shows how small he is.


That's great


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Mar 19, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> That's great



I went out for his 6am feeding and momma called him out of the crate (their favorite place to sleep) and he nursed all by himself! Yay! She's so patient- she must know he's tiny and need more time. Big brother came out a minute later and joined him.

As far as Prissy: I'm guessing she must be due April 5-11, but I really have no clue. Gave her CD&T today along with my yearling grade doeling who is looking a bit too wide. :/


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 19, 2015)

Great news on the bucks!  Sorry about your little doeling.   Here's wishing the rest of your girls successful deliveries.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 21, 2015)

Oh he is just itty bitty.  What a sweetheart.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Mar 22, 2015)

Little guy is still hanging in there. He seemed a bit under the weather today. We were gone all day Saturday (our neighbor checked on him twice) and this morning. Got kind of worried around 5, but had to leave for a few hours so we took him with us. 102.4 temp, so no fever. But, eyes are a bit cloudy and seems a tiny bit snotty- but not wheezy or anything green. Nursing plus I made him drink 1/2 oz. A little poop in 3 1/2 hours and a huge pee- in my lap, trough the towel and through my pants onto the car seat. Lol. We left him with mom since I really think he will do better with her- and it's warmer out there than inside anyway. 


Other news: If Prissy has Nigerian cross babies she must have a bunch. This is before I gave hay an fed dinner Saturday.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Apr 16, 2015)

It's been a while!

 Prissy had her babies this morning- twin bucklings. Arrrr. Happy for healthy mom and babies but more than one girl would be nice. She was loose last night- but popped those babies out all on her own about 30 minutes before we were out feeding. They were standing and mostly dry in the goat pen with her. They are a repeat of our other three sets of Lamancha twins in the last year. One black with some white and another tricolor with lots of white on the back half and Swiss markings on face. He has waddles. 

Sadly, little Pipsqueek died a day or two after my last post. Never a fever or anything. I really think he was just too early. However, the   Last we got Queen from (his mom) had quads (3d:1b) the day after and she sent the tiniest girl down with a friend for my daughter. She's a tiny little buckskin. She named her Lasaralene and we call her Leena. 

Our two "pet" Nigerians are due May 16/18 and I'm pretty confident they took since they both have a nice full handful of udder underneath their shaggy coats. 

Then- no more babies until at least October. We are going to try to CIDR two Lamanchas next week to get some fall babies. 

Ruby's now 12 week boys are going to Alabama (1 wether, 1 intact) with a old family friend and her 8 year old Lamancha doe at the end of the month. 

Our remaining two Nigerian boys are going to N Florida to be spoiled as pets on May 9th when the youngest is 8 weeks.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Apr 16, 2015)

Pictures of Prissy and boys and the Nigerian babies:
Caspian (9 weeks, OrchidxDrinian)
Chubs  (QueenxSpooky Boy, 4 weeks)
Lasaralene, (4 weeks)


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 16, 2015)

Cute!!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (May 1, 2015)

Update: Daisy and Periwinkle (our free "pet" Nigerians) are due in about two weeks. Both about 3 yrs old and first fresheners. Not sure if I'm going to milk them or not. I've thought about selling one with a baby wether, but will probably wait until I breed them again then maybe sell one and keep a girl. Periwinkle is smaller and is looking pretty round. Daisy is big for a Nigerian (I'm sure over height for standard) and doesn't look wide really. They are due two days apart on the 16th and 18th (150 days) so I'm thinking probably around the 14th and 16th- but time will tell. They are both sporting cute little udders.

All the other goats are well. Prissy's twin boys are reserved as wethers going together when they are weaned. Caspian is being picked up on the 13th. Popcorn- also known as chubs is the only one not sold- but I haven't really tried yet. He's about 5 weeks and I don't want to sell him until he's at least 8 weeks. Mostly because I'm not wanting to milk twice a day.   Ruby's boys went to their new home with an 8 year old Lamancha doe this week. One wethered and one intact so she can be bread one more time. They were sold to an old family friend and she will probably keep them and her last set of babies until they die of old age.

Trixie and Nim are each sporting a CIDR to hopefully get them bred for October babies about a week apart. Trixie is STILL in milk, so she's been milking for 13 months now. Despite getting a nasty bacterial infection about a month ago and us milking once a day and only giving her grain once a day- she just doesn't want to stop. Not bad for a FF. I figure I'll try harder a month or so after she gets bred. Crossing finger that maybe we will get some girls this year. LOL. Nim gave up our only girl- and only single birth- last year. We always had trouble keeping weight on her before- but since kidding she has been in awesome condition and an easy keeper.

Well, that's my novel for the week.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 1, 2015)

Fullhousefarm said:


> Update: Daisy and Periwinkle (our free "pet" Nigerians) are due in about two weeks. Both about 3 yrs old and first fresheners. Not sure if I'm going to milk them or not. I've thought about selling one with a baby wether, but will probably wait until I breed them again then maybe sell one and keep a girl. Periwinkle is smaller and is looking pretty round. Daisy is big for a Nigerian (I'm sure over height for standard) and doesn't look wide really. They are due two days apart on the 16th and 18th (150 days) so I'm thinking probably around the 14th and 16th- but time will tell. They are both sporting cute little udders.
> 
> All the other goats are well. Prissy's twin boys are reserved as wethers going together when they are weaned. Caspian is being picked up on the 13th. Popcorn- also known as chubs is the only one not sold- but I haven't really tried yet. He's about 5 weeks and I don't want to sell him until he's at least 8 weeks. Mostly because I'm not wanting to milk twice a day.   Ruby's boys went to their new home with an 8 year old Lamancha doe this week. One wethered and one intact so she can be bread one more time. They were sold to an old family friend and she will probably keep them and her last set of babies until they die of old age.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update


----------



## Fullhousefarm (May 22, 2015)

Alright, I'm clearly slacking. But, it comes with great news! We CAN have girls here at the farm. We were considering changing our name to buck farm as of last month. LOL.

So, last Wednesday night, well, Thursday morning Periwinkle had two kids- a big doeling and a buckling. This is important because it proves that DRINIAN CAN HAVE GIRLS! I had to go in for the first girl because after the bubble presented Periwinkle kept pushing, but no feet. I waited 20 minutes, then gloved up (because I was in the barn in the middle of the night and didn't want to go to the house to scrub my hands) and the first baby was head down neck presenting. Pulled her nose up and mom pushed her out right away. Thankfully, I have small hands and only had to go in to my wrist. Buckling came a few minutes later and a little smaller. Blond with moonspots blue eyed doeling and buckskin buckling.

Daisy was bred two days after Peri, so I was thinking Friday. Well, Friday and Saturday came and went. Sunday evening I saw some discharge and called up my friend who is just starting with goats because she really wanted to watch a birth and hadn't caught any of ours yet. Figured it would be that night, but told her anywhere from 5 minutes-5 hours. Turned out she had them right around 10pm. And... two doelings! One (that I'm keeping) white and red/brown spotted polled, and a tiny dark buckskin. I watched the second really close the first two days since she was so tiny, but she's doing great and catching up with her sister.

That wraps up kidding for us this year.
We have one Lamancha, Trixie, off on a date to hopefully be bred for October. Planning on breeding our three registered Nigerians in July for December babies. Then, three more Lamanchas hopfully for early January (one yearling ff, second freshener, and third freshener). We will probably sell Prissy after she kids so we can retain one girl IF we get one. Shes great to hand milk and will make  someone a nice milker or FFA/4H project goat.

I'll post pics of the babies in order from my phone in a minute.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (May 22, 2015)

All the babies and a bonus of Leena in a Jeep.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 22, 2015)

Congrats!  Very cute kids


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 22, 2015)

Congrats


----------

